# Critical service Failed



## Theviper (Jul 17, 2013)

I have windows 8. and I have a recovery disc which is doing no good. Every time I start my laptop I get a blue screen that says "critical service failed" I've tried everything. Please help I have asus a53u


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

One of two things has happened: your laptop's harddrive died; Windows got corrupted somehow.

Can you tell us if this is a fresh install of Windows 8? How new is Windows and the Laptop? Can you recall anything that recently happened that might have caused it? What are you actually doing with the recovery disc? You should be trying to do:


System Restore
Startup Repair
SFC

If neither of those works, especially SFC, then your only resort is probably do a Refresh or Reset. If _those_ don't work, then you have a drive problem of some sort. 

If this is a very new laptop, then your best option is to send it to Asus for repair/replacement. Most likely you just purchased a dud PC.


----------

